# Vista RUNDLL Error



## coopdevillan (Feb 3, 2008)

I just bought my computer a few days ago. I have now started to get these "RUNDLL" errors popping up and my computer is running slower. I downloaded a program and ever since then this has been going on. I'm running "Stopzilla" and "Norton" and getting very little fix. I am new to windows and have been on a "Mac" for some time. I get several of these errors, 4 to be exact so far. Please save me from regreting to even attempt windows again.


----------



## coopdevillan (Feb 3, 2008)

These are the messages I am getting ?
The "RunDLL" message reads " Error COOPDE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\tjlkxugg.dll Missing entry:run"
And the same with "dacyhnpn.dll" Missing entry:run
The next one is "Error loading C:\Windows\system32\dnirdczy.dll" The specified module could not be found.
And the last one so far is "Error loading C:\Users\COOPDE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\qomkk.dll" The specified module could not be found.


----------



## Jintan (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to TSG coopdevillan,

Those file names suggest infection, though the fact they are not being found also suggests files removed but some settings remain. But they also suggest fairly serious infection, and Vista's increased security measures make infection less likely to succeed. This is a used computer? Let's take a look, and then decide from there.

Please download HijackThis from Here. Then click on the downloaded file to install HijackThis. After it is installed open HijackThis and select Do a system scan and save logfile. Use copy/paste and post that log back here for review.

Also go Here and download *Silent Runners* to your desktop. Run it, and post back here the log it creates. If your AV queries the script, allow it to run. It's not malicious. It will create a file named Startup Programs, and *will notify when the scan is complete*. Copy the log from the Startup Programs file back here. You can use separate posts here if needed.


----------



## coopdevillan (Feb 3, 2008)

The computer is new from the box. I wiil run this stuff and post. Thank you for the help


----------



## coopdevillan (Feb 3, 2008)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 4:19:38 PM, on 2/5/2008
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16575)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\WISPTIS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ink\TabTip.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
c:\Program Files\Bioscrypt\VeriSoft\Bin\AsGHost.exe
C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\STOPzilla.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Motorola\SMSERIAL\sm56hlpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QLBCTRL.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Advisor\HPAdvisor.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\InputPersonalization.exe
C:\Program Files\Vongo\Tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HpqToaster.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Taskmgr.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BtStackServer.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=73&bd=Pavilion&pf=laptop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=73&bd=Pavilion&pf=laptop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SITEguard BHO - {1827766B-9F49-4854-8034-F6EE26FCB1EC} - C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\SZSG.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.5\NppBho.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: VeriSoft Access Manager - {DF21F1DB-80C6-11D3-9483-B03D0EC10000} - c:\Program Files\Bioscrypt\VeriSoft\Bin\ItIEAddIn.dll
O2 - BHO: STOPzilla Browser Helper Object - {E3215F20-3212-11D6-9F8B-00D0B743919D} - C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\SZIEBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {90222687-F593-4738-B738-FBEE9C7B26DF} - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.5\UIBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: STOPzilla - {98828DED-A591-462F-83BA-D2F62A68B8B8} - C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\SZSG.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMSERIAL] C:\Program Files\Motorola\SMSERIAL\sm56hlpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] [ProgramFilesFolder]Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WAWifiMessage] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CognizanceTS] rundll32.exe c:\PROGRA~1\BIOSCR~1\VeriSoft\Bin\ASTSVCC.dll,RegisterModule
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvSvc] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Launcher] %WINDIR%\SMINST\launcher.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter 
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HPAdvisor] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Advisor\HPAdvisor.exe autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSServer] rundll32.exe C:\Users\COOPDE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\qomkk.dll,#1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [cmds] rundll32.exe C:\Users\COOPDE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\xxwur.dll,c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [73ef40c1] rundll32.exe "C:\Users\COOPDE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\hpqnejti.dll",b
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MS Juan] rundll32 "C:\Users\COOPDE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\almsrgxi.dll",run
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Vongo Tray.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: APSHook.dll
O23 - Service: AddFiltr - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\AddFiltr.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink Background Capture Service (CBCS) (CLCapSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\Kernel\TV\CLCapSvc.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink Task Scheduler (CTS) (CLSched) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\Kernel\TV\CLSched.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Roxio MyDVD Basic v9\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
O23 - Service: STOPzilla Service (szserver) - iS3, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\iS3\Anti-Spyware\SZServer.exe
O23 - Service: Vongo Service - Starz Entertainment Group LLC - C:\Program Files\Vongo\VongoService.exe

--
End of file - 10624 bytes


----------



## coopdevillan (Feb 3, 2008)

I cant get the first option of the latest silent runners to download ? There is'nt a download 
that pops up. I went to the second and downloaded it, but now I cannot open it. my computer is acting really bad today ! So I am trying to do this in round about ays but cant get the silentrunner to go.


----------



## coopdevillan (Feb 3, 2008)

"Silent Runners.vbs", revision 55, http://www.silentrunners.org/
Operating System: Windows Vista
Output limited to non-default values, except where indicated by "{++}"

Startup items buried in registry:
---------------------------------

HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\ {++}
"Sidebar" = "C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun" [MS]
"WindowsWelcomeCenter" = "rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter " [MS]
"HPAdvisor" = "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Advisor\HPAdvisor.exe autoRun" [null data]
"MSServer" = "rundll32.exe C:\Users\COOPDE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\qomkk.dll,#1" [MS]
"cmds" = "rundll32.exe C:\Users\COOPDE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\xxwur.dll,c" [MS]
"ehTray.exe" = "C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe" [MS]
"MS Juan" = "rundll32 "C:\Users\COOPDE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\almsrgxi.dll",run" [MS]

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\ {++}
"SMSERIAL" = "C:\Program Files\Motorola\SMSERIAL\sm56hlpr.exe" ["Motorola Inc."]
"SynTPEnh" = "C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe" ["Synaptics, Inc."]
"RtHDVCpl" = "RtHDVCpl.exe" ["Realtek Semiconductor"]
"HP Software Update" = "C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe" ["Hewlett-Packard Co."]
"ccApp" = ""c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"" ["Symantec Corporation"]
"QPService" = ""C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"" ["CyberLink Corp."]
"QlbCtrl" = "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start"
"HP Health Check Scheduler" = "[ProgramFilesFolder]Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe" [file not found]
"hpWirelessAssistant" = "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe"
"WAWifiMessage" = "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.exe"
"SunJavaUpdateSched" = ""C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe"" ["Sun Microsystems, Inc."]
"CognizanceTS" = "rundll32.exe c:\PROGRA~1\BIOSCR~1\VeriSoft\Bin\ASTSVCC.dll,RegisterModule" [MS]
"NvSvc" = "RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart" [MS]
"NvCplDaemon" = "RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup" [MS]
"NvMediaCenter" = "RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit" [MS]

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce\ {++}
"Launcher" = "C:\Windows\SMINST\launcher.exe"

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\
{02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}\(Default) = (no title provided)
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Yahoo! Toolbar Helper"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll" ["Yahoo! Inc."]
{06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}\(Default) = (no title provided)
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll" ["Adobe Systems Incorporated"]
{1827766B-9F49-4854-8034-F6EE26FCB1EC}\(Default) = "SITEguard BHO"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "ZILLAbar Browser Helper Object"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\SZSG.dll" ["iS3, Inc"]
{1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75}\(Default) = (no title provided)
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = (no title provided)
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.5\NppBho.dll" ["Symantec Corporation"]
{761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}\(Default) = (no title provided)
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "SSVHelper Class"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll" ["Sun Microsystems, Inc."]
{DF21F1DB-80C6-11D3-9483-B03D0EC10000}\(Default) = "VeriSoft Access Manager"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "VeriSoft Access Manager"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "c:\Program Files\Bioscrypt\VeriSoft\Bin\ItIEAddIn.dll" ["Bioscrypt Inc."]
{E3215F20-3212-11D6-9F8B-00D0B743919D}\(Default) = (no title provided)
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "STOPzilla Browser Helper Object"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\SZIEBHO.dll" ["iS3, Inc."]

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved\
"{A70C977A-BF00-412C-90B7-034C51DA2439}" = "NvCpl DesktopContext Class"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "DesktopContext Class"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Windows\system32\nvcpl.dll" ["NVIDIA Corporation"]
"{2F603045-309F-11CF-9774-0020AFD0CFF6}" = "Synaptics Control Panel"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = (no title provided)
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPCpl.dll" ["Synaptics, Inc."]
"{5858A72C-C2B4-4dd7-B2BF-B76DB1BD9F6C}" = "Microsoft Office OneNote Namespace Extension for Windows Desktop Search"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Microsoft Office OneNote Namespace Extension for Windows Desktop Search"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONFILTER.DLL" [MS]
"{42042206-2D85-11D3-8CFF-005004838597}" = "Microsoft Office HTML Icon Handler"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = (no title provided)
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\msohevi.dll" [MS]
"{993BE281-6695-4BA5-8A2A-7AACBFAAB69E}" = "Microsoft Office Metadata Handler"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Microsoft Office Metadata Handler"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\msoshext.dll" [MS]
"{C41662BB-1FA0-4CE0-8DC5-9B7F8279FF97}" = "Microsoft Office Thumbnail Handler"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Microsoft Office Thumbnail Handler"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\msoshext.dll" [MS]
"{7F67036B-66F1-411A-AD85-759FB9C5B0DB}" = "ShellViewRTF"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "ShellViewRTF"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Windows\System32\ShellvRTF.dll" ["XSS"]
"{7842554E-6BED-11D2-8CDB-B05550C10000}" = "Monitor"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Monitor Class"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Windows\system32\btncopy.dll" ["Broadcom Corporation."]
"{FFB699E0-306A-11d3-8BD1-00104B6F7516}" = "Play on my TV helper"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "NVIDIA CPL Extension"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Windows\system32\nvcpl.dll" ["NVIDIA Corporation"]

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows\
<<!>> "AppInit_DLLs" = "APSHook.dll" ["Cognizance Corporation"]

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\PROTOCOLS\Filter\
<<!>> text/xml\CLSID = "{807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Microsoft Office InfoPath XML Mime Filter"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL" [MS]

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\
{F9DB5320-233E-11D1-9F84-707F02C10627}\(Default) = "PDF Column Info"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "PDF Shell Extension"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\PDFShell.dll" ["Adobe Systems, Inc."]

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\
Symantec.Norton.Antivirus.IEContextMenu\(Default) = "{FAD61B3D-699D-49B2-BE16-7F82CB4C59CA}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "IEContextMenu Class"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "c:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\NavShExt.dll" ["Symantec Corporation"]

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\
Symantec.Norton.Antivirus.IEContextMenu\(Default) = "{FAD61B3D-699D-49B2-BE16-7F82CB4C59CA}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "IEContextMenu Class"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "c:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\NavShExt.dll" ["Symantec Corporation"]

Group Policies {GPedit.msc branch and setting}:
-----------------------------------------------

Note: detected settings may not have any effect.

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System\

"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin" = (REG_DWORD) dword:0x00000002
{Computer Configuration|Windows Settings|Security Settings|Local Policies|Security Options|
User Account Control: Behavior Of The Elevation Prompt For Administrators In Admin Approval Mode}

"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser" = (REG_DWORD) dword:0x00000001
{Computer Configuration|Windows Settings|Security Settings|Local Policies|Security Options|
User Account Control: Behavior Of The Elevation Prompt For Standard Users}

"EnableInstallerDetection" = (REG_DWORD) dword:0x00000001
{Computer Configuration|Windows Settings|Security Settings|Local Policies|Security Options|
User Account Control: Detect Application Installations And Prompt For Elevation}

"EnableLUA" = (REG_DWORD) dword:0x00000001
{Computer Configuration|Windows Settings|Security Settings|Local Policies|Security Options|
User Account Control: Run All Administrators In Admin Approval Mode}

"EnableSecureUIAPaths" = (REG_DWORD) dword:0x00000001
{Computer Configuration|Windows Settings|Security Settings|Local Policies|Security Options|
User Account Control: Only elevate UIAccess applications that are installed in secure locations}

"EnableVirtualization" = (REG_DWORD) dword:0x00000001
{Computer Configuration|Windows Settings|Security Settings|Local Policies|Security Options|
User Account Control: Virtualize file and registry write failures to per-user locations}

"PromptOnSecureDesktop" = (REG_DWORD) dword:0x00000001
{Computer Configuration|Windows Settings|Security Settings|Local Policies|Security Options|
User Account Conrol: Switch to the secure desktop when prompting for elevation}

"shutdownwithoutlogon" = (REG_DWORD) dword:0x00000001
{Computer Configuration|Windows Settings|Security Settings|Local Policies|Security Options|
Shutdown: Allow system to be shut down without having to log on}

"undockwithoutlogon" = (REG_DWORD) dword:0x00000001
{Computer Configuration|Windows Settings|Security Settings|Local Policies|Security Options|
Devices: Allow undock without having to log on}

"FilterAdministratorToken" = (REG_DWORD) dword:0x00000000
{Computer Configuration|Windows Settings|Security Settings|Local Policies|Security Options|
User Account Control: Admin Approval Mode for the Built-in Administrator Account}

Active Desktop and Wallpaper:
-----------------------------

Active Desktop may be disabled at this entry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellState

Displayed if Active Desktop enabled and wallpaper not set by Group Policy:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\General\
"Wallpaper" = "C:\Windows\Web\Wallpaper\img26.jpg"

Displayed if Active Desktop disabled and wallpaper not set by Group Policy:
HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop\
"Wallpaper" = "C:\Windows\Web\Wallpaper\img26.jpg"

Enabled Screen Saver:
---------------------

HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop\
"SCRNSAVE.EXE" = "C:\Windows\system32\ssBranded.scr" [MS]

Startup items in "COOPDEVILLAN" & "All Users" startup folders:
--------------------------------------------------------------

C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
"Adobe Reader Speed Launch" -> shortcut to: "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe" ["Adobe Systems Incorporated"]
"Adobe Reader Synchronizer" -> shortcut to: "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe" ["Adobe Systems Incorporated"]
"Bluetooth" -> shortcut to: "C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe" ["Broadcom Corporation."]
"Vongo Tray" -> shortcut to: "C:\Windows\Installer\{8C3AE2D1-854D-4650-A73D-C7CC7EE36B80}\NewShortcut2_DB7E00C96DEF489A8112D8F81614F45A.exe" ["Macrovision Corporation"]

Non-disabled Scheduled Tasks:
-----------------------------

C:\Windows\System32\Tasks
"HP Health Check" -> launches: "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe /Scan" [null data]
"HPCeeScheduleForCOOPDEVILLAN" -> launches: "C:\program files\hewlett-packard\sdp\ceement\HPCEE.exe HPCeeScheduleForCOOPDEVILLAN (null)" [null data]
"User_Feed_Synchronization-{431CA26D-5667-47C7-8A71-52666B2EC7ED}" -> (HIDDEN!) launches: "C:\Windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe sync" [MS]
"User_Feed_Synchronization-{8EE86D7C-2F06-461A-81A1-0919E9BCF522}" -> (HIDDEN!) launches: "C:\Windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe sync" [MS]

C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Bluetooth
"UninstallDeviceTask" -> launches: "BthUdTask.exe $(Arg0)" [MS]

C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\CertificateServicesClient
"UserTask" -> launches: "{58fb76b9-ac85-4e55-ac04-427593b1d060}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Certificate Services Client Task Handler"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Windows\system32\dimsjob.dll" [MS]
"UserTask-Roam" -> launches: "{58fb76b9-ac85-4e55-ac04-427593b1d060}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Certificate Services Client Task Handler"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Windows\system32\dimsjob.dll" [MS]

C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Customer Experience Improvement Program
"Consolidator" -> launches: "%SystemRoot%\System32\wsqmcons.exe" [MS]
"OptinNotification" -> launches: "%SystemRoot%\System32\wsqmcons.exe -n 0x1C577FA2B69CAD0" [MS]

C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Defrag
"ScheduledDefrag" -> launches: "%windir%\system32\defrag.exe -c -i" [MS]

C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\DiskDiagnostic
"Microsoft-Windows-DiskDiagnosticDataCollector" -> (HIDDEN!) launches: "%windir%\system32\rundll32.exe dfdts.dll,DfdGetDefaultPolicyAndSMART" [MS]

C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Media Center
"ehDRMInit" -> launches: "%SystemRoot%\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /DRMInit" [MS]
"mcupdate" -> launches: "%SystemRoot%\ehome\mcupdate $(Arg0) -gc" [MS]
"OCURActivate" -> launches: "%SystemRoot%\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /OCURActivate" [MS]
"OCURDiscovery" -> launches: "%SystemRoot%\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /OCURDiscovery" [MS]
"UpdateRecordPath" -> launches: "%SystemRoot%\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /DoUpdateRecordPath $(Arg0)" [MS]

C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\MobilePC
"HotStart" -> launches: "{06DA0625-9701-43da-BFD7-FBEEA2180A1E}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "HotStart User Agent"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Windows\System32\HotStartUserAgent.dll" [MS]
"TMM" -> launches: "{35EF4182-F900-4632-B072-8639E4478A61}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Transient Multi-Monitor Manager"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Windows\System32\TMM.dll" [MS]

C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\MUI
"LPRemove" -> launches: "%windir%\system32\lpremove.exe" [MS]

C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Multimedia
"SystemSoundsService" -> launches: "{2DEA658F-54C1-4227-AF9B-260AB5FC3543}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Microsoft PlaySoundService Class"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Windows\System32\PlaySndSrv.dll" [MS]

C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\NetworkAccessProtection
"NAPStatus UI" -> launches: "{f09878a1-4652-4292-aa63-8c7d4fd7648f}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Nap ITask Handler Implementation"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Windows\System32\QAgent.dll" [MS]

C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\RAC
"RACAgent" -> (HIDDEN!) launches: "%windir%\system32\RacAgent.exe" [MS]

C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Shell
"CrawlStartPages" -> launches: "{51653423-e62d-4ff7-894a-dabb2b8e21e2}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "CrawlStartPages Task Handler"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Windows\System32\srchadmin.dll" [MS]

C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\SideShow
"GadgetManager" -> launches: "{FF87090D-4A9A-4f47-879B-29A80C355D61}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "GadgetsManager Class"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Windows\System32\AuxiliaryDisplayServices.dll" [MS]

C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\SystemRestore
"SR" -> launches: "%windir%\system32\rundll32.exe /d srrstr.dll,ExecuteScheduledSPPCreation" [MS]

C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\TabletPC
"InputPersonalization" -> launches: "%CommonProgramFiles%\Microsoft Shared\Ink\InputPersonalization.exe" [MS]

C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Tcpip
"IpAddressConflict1" -> launches: "rundll32 ndfapi.dll,NdfRunDllDuplicateIPOffendingSystem" [MS]
"IpAddressConflict2" -> launches: "rundll32 ndfapi.dll,NdfRunDllDuplicateIPDefendingSystem" [MS]

C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\TextServicesFramework
"MsCtfMonitor" -> (HIDDEN!) launches: "{01575cfe-9a55-4003-a5e1-f38d1ebdcbe1}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "MsCtfMonitor task handler"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Windows\system32\MsCtfMonitor.dll" [MS]

C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\UPnP
"UPnPHostConfig" -> launches: "sc.exe config upnphost start= auto" [MS]

C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\WDI
"ResolutionHost" -> (HIDDEN!) launches: "{900be39d-6be8-461a-bc4d-b0fa71f5ecb1}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "DiagnosticInfrastructureCustomHandler"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Windows\System32\wdi.dll" [MS]

C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Error Reporting
"QueueReporting" -> launches: "%windir%\system32\wermgr.exe -queuereporting" [MS]

C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Wired
"GatherWiredInfo" -> launches: "%windir%\system32\gatherWiredInfo.vbs" [null data]

C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Wireless
"GatherWirelessInfo" -> launches: "%windir%\system32\gatherWirelessInfo.vbs" [null data]

C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows Defender
"MP Scheduled Scan" -> (HIDDEN!) launches: "c:\program files\windows defender\MpCmdRun.exe Scan -RestrictPrivileges" [MS]

Winsock2 Service Provider DLLs:
-------------------------------

Namespace Service Providers

HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Winsock2\Parameters\NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\ {++}
000000000001\LibraryPath = "%SystemRoot%\system32\NLAapi.dll" [MS]
000000000002\LibraryPath = "%SystemRoot%\System32\mswsock.dll" [MS]
000000000003\LibraryPath = "%SystemRoot%\System32\winrnr.dll" [MS]
000000000004\LibraryPath = "%SystemRoot%\system32\napinsp.dll" [MS]
000000000005\LibraryPath = "%SystemRoot%\system32\pnrpnsp.dll" [MS]
000000000006\LibraryPath = "%SystemRoot%\system32\pnrpnsp.dll" [MS]
000000000007\LibraryPath = "%SystemRoot%\system32\wshbth.dll" [MS]

Transport Service Providers

HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Winsock2\Parameters\Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\ {++}
0000000000##\PackedCatalogItem (contains) DLL [Company Name], (at) ## range:
%SystemRoot%\system32\mswsock.dll [MS], 01 - 23

Toolbars, Explorer Bars, Extensions:
------------------------------------

Toolbars

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\
"{90222687-F593-4738-B738-FBEE9C7B26DF}" = "NCO Toolbar"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Show Norton Toolbar"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.5\UIBHO.dll" ["Symantec Corporation"]
"{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}" = (no title provided)
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Yahoo! Toolbar"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll" ["Yahoo! Inc."]
"{98828DED-A591-462F-83BA-D2F62A68B8B8}" = (no title provided)
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "STOPzilla"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\SZSG.dll" ["iS3, Inc"]

Explorer Bars

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{FF059E31-CC5A-4E2E-BF3B-96E929D65503}\(Default) = "&Research"
Implemented Categories\{00021493-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}\ [vertical bar]
InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL" [MS]

Extensions (Tools menu items, main toolbar menu buttons)

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\
{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501}\
"MenuText" = "Sun Java Console"
"CLSIDExtension" = "{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0000-ABCDEFFEDCBC}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Java Plug-in 1.6.0"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll" ["Sun Microsystems, Inc."]

{2670000A-7350-4F3C-8081-5663EE0C6C49}\
"ButtonText" = "Send to OneNote"
"MenuText" = "S&end to OneNote"
"CLSIDExtension" = "{48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Send to OneNote from Internet Explorer button"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll" [MS]

{92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263}\
"ButtonText" = "Research"

{CCA281CA-C863-46EF-9331-5C8D4460577F}\
"ButtonText" = "@btrez.dll,-4015"
"MenuText" = "@btrez.dll,-12650"
"Script" = "C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm" [null data]

HOSTS file
----------

C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\HOSTS

maps: 2 domain names to IP addresses,
1 of the IP addresses is *not* localhost!

Running Services (Display Name, Service Name, Path {Service DLL}):
------------------------------------------------------------------

Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler, Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler, ""C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe"" ["Symantec Corporation"]
Bluetooth Support Service, BthServ, "C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k bthsvcs" {"C:\Windows\System32\bthserv.dll" [MS]}
CNG Key Isolation, KeyIso, "C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe" [MS]
Computer Browser, Browser, "C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs" {"C:\Windows\System32\browser.dll" [MS]}
CyberLink Background Capture Service (CBCS), CLCapSvc, ""C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\Kernel\TV\CLCapSvc.exe"" [empty string]
Extensible Authentication Protocol, EapHost, "C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs" {"C:\Windows\System32\eapsvc.dll" [MS]}
HP Health Check Service, HP Health Check Service, ""c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe"" [null data]
hpqwmiex, hpqwmiex, "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe" ["Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P."]
Human Interface Device Access, hidserv, "C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted" {"C:\Windows\system32\hidserv.dll" [MS]}
LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service, LightScribeService, ""C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe"" ["Hewlett-Packard Company"]
Local Communication Channel, ASChannel, "C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k Cognizance" {"c:\Program Files\Bioscrypt\VeriSoft\Bin\AsChnl.dll" ["Cognizance Corporation"]}
Logon Session Broker, ASBroker, "C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k Cognizance" {"c:\Program Files\Bioscrypt\VeriSoft\Bin\ASWLNPkg.dll" ["Cognizance Corporation"]}
Smart Card, SCardSvr, "C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService" {"C:\Windows\System32\SCardSvr.dll" [MS]}
Symantec AppCore Service, SymAppCore, ""c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe"" ["Symantec Corporation"]
Symantec Event Manager, ccEvtMgr, ""c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon" ["Symantec Corporation"]
Symantec Lic NetConnect service, CLTNetCnService, ""c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h cltCommon" ["Symantec Corporation"]
Symantec Settings Manager, ccSetMgr, ""c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon" ["Symantec Corporation"]
Vongo Service, Vongo Service, "C:\Program Files\Vongo\VongoService.exe" ["Starz Entertainment Group LLC"]
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework, wudfsvc, "C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted" {"C:\Windows\System32\WUDFSvc.dll" [MS]}
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA), stisvc, "C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc" {"C:\Windows\System32\wiaservc.dll" [MS]}
WLAN AutoConfig, Wlansvc, "C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted" {"C:\Windows\System32\wlansvc.dll" [MS]}

Print Monitors:
---------------

HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Monitors\
Send To Microsoft OneNote Monitor\Driver = "msonpmon.dll" [MS]

---------- (launch time: 2008-02-05 17:24:13)
<<!>>: Suspicious data at a malware launch point.

+ This report excludes default entries except where indicated.
+ To see *everywhere* the script checks and *everything* it finds,
launch it from a command prompt or a shortcut with the -all parameter.
+ To search all directories of local fixed drives for DESKTOP.INI
DLL launch points, use the -supp parameter or answer "No" at the
first message box and "Yes" at the second message box.
---------- (total run time: 191 seconds, including 18 seconds for message boxes)


----------



## Jintan (Oct 4, 2007)

Like many of us who assist here I do not do any repair processes through PM, so any issues you have just post them here and I catch them when I next check back in. Some serious infection there, and of course the question right off is - How? Did you transfer files onto this new computer from an older one, and/or use a flash drive that itself may have been infected? If a flash drive was involved, be sure to isolate it from any other computer contact until we assess things here first.

Be sure to temporarily disable any protective software when running the scan tools we use here, especially Norton. It depends on which version the steps to disable it, but your goal will be to have it completely disabled, including disabled from starting on reboot, to allow these repairs to do their job.

Download ComboFix.exe from here to your desktop, but I would like you to rename the file as you download it (do not download it directly without renaming it). Just save it to your desktop as MyCombo.exe. Then click the MyCombo.exe file to run the repair.

When the command window opens, select 1 (and Enter). Allow the scan to run. When completed a text window will appear - please copy/paste the contents back here. This log can also be found at C:\ComboFix.txt.

When starting ComboFix will cause your computer's internal speakers to produce two beeps, and during the start process display two warnings. These are intended to discourage people who are not getting help in the forum from just experimenting with tools they do not understand. Just to inform you so you will understand that the procedures are expected, and okay.

A caution - do not touch your mouse/keyboard until the scan has completed. The scan will temporarily disable your desktop, and if interrupted may leave your desktop disabled. If this occurs, please reboot to restore the desktop, however given the infection there ComboFix will likely cause a reboot in order to complete it's repairs.

(ComboFix will also disable any screensaver settings made, so know that at some point when we complete repairs you will need to reset your screensaver)

Post back the C:\ComboFix.txt log as well as a new HijackThis log please.


----------



## coopdevillan (Feb 3, 2008)

It is telling me "The system can't find message text for message file f or system". I named it combo and when I put it on my desk top as Combo.exe it wont show ? I put it under Downloads instead . Ok I am doing the edit thing because now when I run it I get a blue screen called "Administer". No text or numbers nothing ?


----------



## Jintan (Oct 4, 2007)

Be sure to not experiment, such as not placing it on the desktop then seeing if it works. What would seem a small change can have larger impacts sometimes. You need to run it as Administrator, though I can't really tell from what you just posted what other issues are occurring with it. And not real sure we can chance errors, as ComboFix is not quite set for Vista use enough to allow any fudge factors.

Download Dr.Web CureIt! from here to your Desktop.

Disconnect from the Internet and reboot your computer into safe mode (restart your computer and tap F8 continuously as it restarts)

Doubleclick the drweb-cureit.exe file and allow it to run the express scan. This is a short scan and will scan all files currently running in memory. If something is found, click the Yes button when it asks you if you want to cure it.

Once the short scan has finished, choose the drives that you want to scan. Click on Select all drives. A red dot shows which drives have been chosen. Click the green arrow > to the right and the scan will begin. At the first sign of infection, Select 'Yes to all' if it asks if you want to cure/move the file.

When the scan has finished, click the "Select all/Select none" toggle button (if available) next to the files found and then click the green cup icon below and select Move incurable. This will move any infected files to the %userprofile%\DoctorWeb\quarantine folder that can't be cured.

Next and this is important, from the main Dr.Web CureIt menu (top left), click File and choose save report list and save the report to your desktop. The report will be called DrWeb.csv and it can be opened in Notepad.

Close Dr.Web Cureit and restart your computer to completely remove any stubborn files.

Post that log along with a new HijackThis log please. Also post back on what I mentioned - did you install files from the older system, or is this malware from a recent download perhaps?


----------



## coopdevillan (Feb 3, 2008)

I did download bookmarks from fire fox to fire fox via zip drive. I also downloaded a program wich as a exe.  I figured if Stopzilla or Norton did'nt flag all was well. At the end of all this I hope you can give me AV 101 and help me along with the windows thing. I have been useing my mac for awhile now and hav'nt had to worry about all of this to much.


----------



## Jintan (Oct 4, 2007)

Somewhere in all that then malware was transferred here, but given the type and level of involvement I would assume whatever system it was transferred from had to be in pretty bad shape at the time as well. Go ahead with the steps posted and let's follow through with repairs here.


----------



## coopdevillan (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok here is all that you asked I still got my errors when I did my restart and I dont belive any viruses were fixed only moved ?

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 2:07:34 PM, on 2/6/2008
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16575)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
c:\Program Files\Bioscrypt\VeriSoft\Bin\AsGHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\WISPTIS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ink\TabTip.exe
C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\STOPzilla.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Motorola\SMSERIAL\sm56hlpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QLBCTRL.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Advisor\HPAdvisor.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Vongo\Tray.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HpqToaster.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BtStackServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Advisor\SSDK04.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\InputPersonalization.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=73&bd=Pavilion&pf=laptop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=73&bd=Pavilion&pf=laptop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SITEguard BHO - {1827766B-9F49-4854-8034-F6EE26FCB1EC} - C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\SZSG.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.5\NppBho.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: VeriSoft Access Manager - {DF21F1DB-80C6-11D3-9483-B03D0EC10000} - c:\Program Files\Bioscrypt\VeriSoft\Bin\ItIEAddIn.dll
O2 - BHO: STOPzilla Browser Helper Object - {E3215F20-3212-11D6-9F8B-00D0B743919D} - C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\SZIEBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {90222687-F593-4738-B738-FBEE9C7B26DF} - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.5\UIBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: STOPzilla - {98828DED-A591-462F-83BA-D2F62A68B8B8} - C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\SZSG.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMSERIAL] C:\Program Files\Motorola\SMSERIAL\sm56hlpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] [ProgramFilesFolder]Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WAWifiMessage] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CognizanceTS] rundll32.exe c:\PROGRA~1\BIOSCR~1\VeriSoft\Bin\ASTSVCC.dll,RegisterModule
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvSvc] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Launcher] %WINDIR%\SMINST\launcher.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter 
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HPAdvisor] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Advisor\HPAdvisor.exe autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSServer] rundll32.exe C:\Users\COOPDE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\qomkk.dll,#1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MS Juan] rundll32 "C:\Users\COOPDE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\almsrgxi.dll",run
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [cmds] rundll32.exe C:\Users\COOPDE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\xxwur.dll,c
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Vongo Tray.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: APSHook.dll
O23 - Service: AddFiltr - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\AddFiltr.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink Background Capture Service (CBCS) (CLCapSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\Kernel\TV\CLCapSvc.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink Task Scheduler (CTS) (CLSched) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\Kernel\TV\CLSched.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Roxio MyDVD Basic v9\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
O23 - Service: STOPzilla Service (szserver) - iS3, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\iS3\Anti-Spyware\SZServer.exe
O23 - Service: Vongo Service - Starz Entertainment Group LLC - C:\Program Files\Vongo\VongoService.exe

--
End of file - 10567 bytes

-DrWeb-
C.bat;C:\Combo-Fix;Probably BATCH.Virus;Incurable.Moved.;
psexec.cfexe;C:\Combo-Fix;Program.PsExec.171;Incurable.Moved.;
C.bat;C:\ComboFix;Probably BATCH.Virus;Incurable.Moved.;
psexec.cfexe;C:\ComboFix;Program.PsExec.171;Incurable.Moved.;
Silent Runners.vbs;C:\Documents and Settings\COOPDEVILLAN\AppData\Local\Application Data\Temp\Silent Runners-2;Probably BATCH.Virus;Incurable.Moved.;
Silent Runners.vbs;C:\Documents and Settings\COOPDEVILLAN\AppData\Local\Temp\Silent Runners-2;Probably BATCH.Virus;Invalid path to file ;
Silent Runners.vbs;C:\Documents and Settings\COOPDEVILLAN\Documents\Silent Runners-2;Probably BATCH.Virus;Incurable.Moved.;
Silent Runners.vbs;C:\Documents and Settings\COOPDEVILLAN\Local Settings\Temp\Silent Runners-2;Probably BATCH.Virus;Invalid path to file ;
Silent Runners.vbs;C:\Documents and Settings\COOPDEVILLAN\My Documents\Silent Runners-2;Probably BATCH.Virus;Invalid path to file ;
Silent Runners.vbs;C:\Users\COOPDEVILLAN\AppData\Local\Temp\Silent Runners-2;Probably BATCH.Virus;Invalid path to file ;
Silent Runners.vbs;C:\Users\COOPDEVILLAN\Documents\Silent Runners-2;Probably BATCH.Virus;Invalid path to file ;
Silent Runners.vbs;C:\Users\COOPDEVILLAN\Local Settings\Temp\Silent Runners-2;Probably BATCH.Virus;Invalid path to file ;
Silent Runners.vbs;C:\Users\COOPDEVILLAN\My Documents\Silent Runners-2;Probably BATCH.Virus;Invalid path to file ;


----------



## Jintan (Oct 4, 2007)

Dr Web does have a high level of misreading files, and here only located our files in error.

I see now this infection, which is likely a form of SDbot as a first guess, is targeted towards Vista users, and so a file download is becoming the likely source. I don't want others to follow the same path, but in order to assist your system here, and potentially to shut down the malware source, please PM me the source of this infection (file, file source). Assuming you are sharp enough to see the outcome of the download choice, and likely not to continue that same behavior, we can continue repairs here without issues of enforcing assistance restrictions related to download choices. A vague bit of words, but I would hope you understand them, and can help others avoid problems.

Do the steps here to make sure you can view hidden files.

Reboot into Safe Mode with Networking. At startup tap the F8 key about once a second, and from the startup menu choose that option.

Once in Safe Mode Open HijackThis, and choose None of the above, just start the program. Click Config  Misc Tools  Open process manager. From the list, click each of the following *if it is present*, and Kill Process. Close HijackThis.

*C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.EXE*

-------------------------------------------------

Then let's see if you can upload some info we can use here as well, if needed. Go here, press new topic, fill in the needed details and just give a link to your post back here. Then press the browse button and then navigate to & select the file on your computer.

C:\Documents and Settings\COOPDEVILLAN\AppData\Local\*Temp* <--the entire folder

You DO NOT need to be a member to upload, anybody can upload the files. You will not be able to see the file once uploaded. If you are unable to locate the file on your system that is okay - just move to the next steps.

Once you have done that delete the contents of the Temp folder. Then close all running programs and run a scan in HijackThis. Place a check next to all of the following lines, then select Fix Checked and close HijackThis.

*O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSServer] rundll32.exe C:\Users\COOPDE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\qomkk.dll,#1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MS Juan] rundll32 "C:\Users\COOPDE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\almsrgxi.dll",run
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [cmds] rundll32.exe C:\Users\COOPDE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\xxwur.dll,c*

Reboot to normal mode and run and post back a new HijackThis log please, as well as update me on any variations to the steps you found necessary.


----------



## coopdevillan (Feb 3, 2008)

The DLL C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.EXE I was suppost to kill was non existing ? I am following through with the rest. I have tried to put the rest on the site you stated but the temp file was to big or I needed to pick a specific file I think ? I deleted the 810 items in the temp file under COOPDEVILLAN.


----------



## coopdevillan (Feb 3, 2008)

I have done what I could of the above posted the last thing I did was "Fix" the files on the last step you stated and now post a new HijackThis log.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 6:33:15 PM, on 2/6/2008
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16575)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\WISPTIS.EXE
c:\Program Files\Bioscrypt\VeriSoft\Bin\AsGHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ink\TabTip.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\STOPzilla.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Motorola\SMSERIAL\sm56hlpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QLBCTRL.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Vongo\Tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HpqToaster.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\InputPersonalization.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BtStackServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=73&bd=Pavilion&pf=laptop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=73&bd=Pavilion&pf=laptop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SITEguard BHO - {1827766B-9F49-4854-8034-F6EE26FCB1EC} - C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\SZSG.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.5\NppBho.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: VeriSoft Access Manager - {DF21F1DB-80C6-11D3-9483-B03D0EC10000} - c:\Program Files\Bioscrypt\VeriSoft\Bin\ItIEAddIn.dll
O2 - BHO: STOPzilla Browser Helper Object - {E3215F20-3212-11D6-9F8B-00D0B743919D} - C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\SZIEBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {90222687-F593-4738-B738-FBEE9C7B26DF} - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.5\UIBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: STOPzilla - {98828DED-A591-462F-83BA-D2F62A68B8B8} - C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\SZSG.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMSERIAL] C:\Program Files\Motorola\SMSERIAL\sm56hlpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] [ProgramFilesFolder]Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WAWifiMessage] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CognizanceTS] rundll32.exe c:\PROGRA~1\BIOSCR~1\VeriSoft\Bin\ASTSVCC.dll,RegisterModule
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvSvc] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Launcher] %WINDIR%\SMINST\launcher.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter 
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HPAdvisor] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Advisor\HPAdvisor.exe autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Vongo Tray.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: APSHook.dll
O23 - Service: AddFiltr - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\AddFiltr.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink Background Capture Service (CBCS) (CLCapSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\Kernel\TV\CLCapSvc.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink Task Scheduler (CTS) (CLSched) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\Kernel\TV\CLSched.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Roxio MyDVD Basic v9\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
O23 - Service: STOPzilla Service (szserver) - iS3, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\iS3\Anti-Spyware\SZServer.exe
O23 - Service: Vongo Service - Starz Entertainment Group LLC - C:\Program Files\Vongo\VongoService.exe

--
End of file - 10173 bytes


----------



## Jintan (Oct 4, 2007)

I hadn't considered a full Temp folder, though that would be the case often. The unwanted startups have not been recreated, which is a plus, so let's scan now to see what might remain. I did receive the info you felt might be malware related, and it surely is. Russian website purporting to be an archive of many, many illegal software downloads, And ALL of them are just fake names on the infection downloader/installer file. If it is the right site this is a Vundo type infection, though without the file info here that will have to be assessed further.

Go here and download the free version of SUPERAntiSpyware and install it.

After installation accept any prompts to allow SUPERAntiSpyware to install the latest infection definition files. Next follow the prompts to complete the installation. For now, uncheck the option to have SUPERAntiSpyware "Automatically check for program and definition updates". Providing an email address and allowing the software to send diagnostic reports to it's research center are up to you. Do NOT allow SUPERAntiSpyware to Protect your Home Page settings.

Once the installation is complete open SUPERAntiSpyware and press the *Preferences* button. Under the General and Startup tab, uncheck the following (leaving all other settings as is).

*Start-up Options:*
*Start SUPERAntiSpyware when Windows starts

*Automatic Updates:*
*Check for program updates when the application starts.
*Start-up Scanning:*
*Check for updates before scanning on startup.

Then select Close. Don't scan just yet though.

Also Go Here and download ATF cleaner. Click on the downloaded file to run it, and select "Select All", then click Empty Selected (and close ATF).

If you have them, also click on Firefox/Opera at the top and repeat the steps (and close ATF). Firefox/Opera will need to be closed first for the cleaning to be effective.

===============================================

Reboot into *Safe Mode* (at startup tap the F8 key and select Safe Mode).

Open SUPERAntiSpyware and click the *Scan your Computer* button. You may need to start SUPERAntiSpyware, then right click the Taskbar icon (the little bug shaped icon) and select "Scan for Spyware, Adware, Malware..." to access the scan panel. Making sure that Fixed Drive (NTFS) is checked (typically the C Drive), check "Perform Complete Scan", then click Next. SUPERAntiSpyware will now complete a system scan.

SUPERAntiSpyware will now scan your computer and when its finished it will list all the infections it has found. Make sure that they all have a check next to them and click next. If prompted allow the reboot (or manually reboot at this time), and after the reboot open SUPERAntiSpyware again (double click the bug-shaped Taskbar icon).

Click Preferences, then under the Statistics/Logs tab, click to select the most recent Scan Log, then click View Log. Save the log to your desktop, and copy/paste the text from the log back here please.


----------



## coopdevillan (Feb 3, 2008)

Here is the SUPERAntiSpyware log

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 02/06/2008 at 08:54 PM

Application Version : 3.9.1008

Core Rules Database Version : 3397
Trace Rules Database Version: 1389

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:36:56

Memory items scanned : 246
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 8039
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 62776
File threats detected : 23

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Users\COOPDEVILLAN\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\COOPDEVILLAN\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\COOPDEVILLAN\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\COOPDEVILLAN\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\COOPDEVILLAN\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\COOPDEVILLAN\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\COOPDEVILLAN\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\COOPDEVILLAN\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\COOPDEVILLAN\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\COOPDEVILLAN\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\COOPDEVILLAN\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\COOPDEVILLAN\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\COOPDEVILLAN\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\COOPDEVILLAN\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\COOPDEVILLAN\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\COOPDEVILLAN\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\COOPDEVILLAN\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Melissa\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Melissa\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Melissa\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Melissa\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Melissa\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Melissa\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt


----------



## Jintan (Oct 4, 2007)

Only harmless cookies, so no active infection located in the scans being done. The startups no longer show as well, so looks good. I am not sure this malware was completely successful in installing on Vista, but as far as here it appears removed. Are there any issues there we need to address?


----------



## coopdevillan (Feb 3, 2008)

How long does it take for Vista to load ? After putting in my password I get a black screen for "about" 2 min. Then it loads into my desktop after getting to my desktop it takes another min and a 1\2 to load the gadgets on my side bar. Is this all typical ? The ERROR messages have ceased thank so much. If I go into "Task Manager" and look under processes I still see RUNDLL32.EXE is this ok ? It seems to be idle.
Ok now can I ask of you to help me rid and keep what need be of the programs we
downloaded ? Bare with me I am very unfamiliar with where stuff is within windows. 
And lastly but most importantly what should I do about avoid this in the future ? I have 60 days of Norton free and a subscription to Stopzilla. ALL the internet protection I could find on my computer was shut off for our cleanup. How should I go about this ?
I must say I really appreciate your help. You were very prompt and gave wonderful responses. I greatly appreciate "YOUR" time and help


----------



## Jintan (Oct 4, 2007)

You may want to consider some software uninstalls as far as startup - if Norton is only a trial, and you do not think you will go with purchasing the subscription this surely would be one to consider. There are good suggestions for good security measures Here, which include some security software suggestion alternatives. As you know, you did not choose the wrong site to download from, you chose the wrong reason to seek the site. There are not right sites when it comes to illegal software, and ultimately the use of it supports people like these (who could well have been a source here).

Important you do not consider rundll32.exe as a hostile function. As the malware was using it along with it's legitimate uses, my suggested step one time to end the process was only to stop the malicious use and allow repairs. Many of your display panels there are dependent on it to run, as an example, so you will see it as a running process often.

You can delete any files/folders created by our work there, and if you do not plan to use it uninstall SuperAntiSpyWare. But for more specific Vista changes and suggestions you will most definitely need to ask those in the TSG Vista forum.


----------

